

Suggestions for the D 2.0 Programming Language - nkurz
http://3d.benjamin-thaut.de/?p=18

======
nebiros
didn't know too much about D, but I really enjoy do it this weekend, I really
hate C++ but I love C, D is pretty much the kind of language that I like,
would be nice if they add mixins or traits :).

